# Light stress



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 8, 2015)

I have 4 plants going right now,2 NL's,1 Hawaiian Gold and 1 Blue Mystic.The NL's are auto flowering and the other 2 are feminized.My NL's are in the 5'th week of flowering and the other two have been in the veg state for the past 6 weeks and I want to switch the light over to 12/12 from 18/6.If I switch the lights now,will the auto flowers be able to handle the light stress?


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 9, 2015)

I had a similar issue with my first grow. They will most likely grow under 12/12, but not well. Autos crave more than 12. You'll probably hurt your yield putting the autos under 12 hours of light.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm with mind trip. I don't think it would stress them . Just slow them down a bit.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2015)

Because the autos are on a specific time frame, the yield will be the most likely to suffer loss. Light energy is important to the plants, and with a limited amount of time to build flowers, taking away that energy will cut down on the amount of energy the plant has to work with in a limited amount of time. I would try to find a way to get the autos into a different space where they can keep the level of light they need.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2015)

You are not really talking about light stress here--you are talking of depriving a plant of 8 hours of light a day that it need to grow.  Like the others, I believe that you will have substantially less yield as you are in effect giving them about 40% less hours of light than they need.  And as they only live x number of weeks, they will not "catch up" like photoperiod plants can do.

Just out of curiosity, what was your plan when you started autos and photoperiod plants at the same time?  Is there a reason that you are running your lights 18/6 rather than 20/4 or 24/7?


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 9, 2015)

It was more poor planning on my part,I had just harvested one plant and I had that space staring at me with lots of seeds to choose from.
BTW...if anyone is tempted to try Hawaiian Gold from mjseedscanada.com I'd say spend your money on a different strain,it was the lightest THC that I've ever had and never got a buzz from it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2015)

LOL--well even after decades of growing, I run into that "poor planning" myself.  It can really be hard to time things sometimes and it is darned hard to have an empty tent.

Thanks for sharing the info on the Hawaiian Gold.  It is always nice to know what turned out spectacular, but also those that did not do so well.


----------

